# Comic Artist needed



## brawl9977 (Aug 19, 2018)

An artist I was working with for an upcoming webcomic series wasn't actually working on the requested pages or designs so needless to say im going to need a someone to take that artist’s place.This is a paid position pages cant cost more than 50$ with a max of 4 pages per month (so 200$ per month) since I was just burned with the last artist im going to add that COMMUNICATION IS CRUCIAL at the BARE MINIMAL need a WIP at the sketch line and coloring phase. This comic will never exceed pg13 (no nudity or gore) if you are interested or know someone who is, please comment below or send a note with art style examples. Few things bellow. Cast is anthropomorphic characters have varying body typessize difference is abundance since the main character is shortaiming for flat colors but shading may be acceptable depending on pricemust have a fast contact method outside of this website


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

You should probably move this to the Art Sales & Auctions forum! Also PM'd~.


----------

